

Show HN: Startup: The Card Came - bswuft

I&#x27;m working on a new card game based on my experience running and creating startups. The goal is to raise $1,000,000, build a great team, hang on to your equity and avoid common problems like server crashes, bugs and unhappy customers. I&#x27;ve just ordered the prototype and have already discovered a few things I want to do to make it better. Any suggestions from HN?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;AOqIOk3.jpg
======
xyby
You ordered the prototype of the game you are working on?

~~~
bswuft
yes

